# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  صور بين الأمس و اليوم ....المسحراتي

## حافظ النور

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
مهنة  المسحراتي ارتبطت بهذا الشهر الكريم منذ عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  «وكان بلال بن رباح رضي الله عنه أول مسحراتي في التاريخ الإسلامي حيث كان  يجوب الشوارع والطرقات لإيقاظ الناس للسحور بصوته العذب طوال الليل
وكان المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم » يقول« إن بلالا ينادي بليل، فكلوا واشربوا حتي ينادي ابن أم مكتوم وكان\
 ابن أم مكتوم هو الذي يتولى أذان الفجر، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ أصبح المسحراتي..مهنة رمضانية خالصة

وهكذا يوجد المسحراتيفي كل بلد إسلامي تقريبا فالمسلمون في كل مكان يعلمون أن السحور من سنن الصيام عملابالحديث الشريف " تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة "


والنوم قبل السحور سنة كذلكيقول علماء اللغة سمي السحور سحورا لأنه مشتق من السحر بفتح السين وهو الوقت ما بين الفجر الصادق والفجر الكاذب لأنه له وجها إلى النهار و وجها الى الليل ..



المسحراتي هو الرجل الذي يطوف بالبيوت ليوقظ الناس قبيل آذان الفجر , أي أنه هو الذي يقوم بعملية التسحير , والسحور أو عملية التسحير هي دعوةالناس للاستيقاظ من النوم لتناول الطعام في ليالي شهر رمضان , و يستخدم المسحراتي فيذلك طبلة تعرف بـ "البازة" , إذ يُمسكها بيده اليسرى,وبيده اليمنى سير من الجلد ,أو خشبة يطبل بها في رمضان وقت السحور ..



و لكن هل لازالت هذه المهنة موجودة بعصرنا هذا عصر الفضائيات و الانترنت  ...ابدا لقد اندثرت كغيرها من المهن الجميلة و الطيبة بزمان اجدادنا  ...تعالو ننظر كيف يتصرف الناس تجاه المسحراتي اليوم ان عاد ليوقظهم للسحور  ...كيف يوقظهم و هم اصلا لا ينامون بالليل بل بالنهار ...








و أخيرا هذا ما أصبح عليه فاعل الخير بايامنا هذه

 


كل رمضان و انتم بخير
*

----------

